# my lungs mylife



## ufaforwork2 (Jul 11, 2017)

My Lungs My Life

My Lungs My Life is a self management website for people living with chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD) and asthma. It also has a section for parents of children with asthma.

My Lungs My Life (MLML) provides information, support and practical advice about these conditions, including sections on:


What is COPD/asthma? 
Diagnosis including some of the tests you might have *ufabet*
Treatment for COPD/asthma
Practical self management tips

MLML enables people living with COPD or asthma to understand and manage their own condition better and to work in partnership with health professionals to improve their health, well being and quality of life.

"Great information and helpful to stimulate important conversations' Physiologist *ทางเข้าufabet*

"A great website - really easy to navigate around. The information included is pitched just right" Nurse

"This whole section is the best brief overview of self management I have seen since I became engaged with the subject" Person with COPD *สมัครufabet*


----------

